# Sleeping with eyes open?



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I wasn't really sure where to put this question, but after searching about it around online i figured i would ask. 
After having Juliet for about 4 months now, I have yet to ever see her sleeping with her eyes closed. I have her out and roaming around the house with me for about 3 hours a day. and she loves to sleep like every other hedgehog. Im about 99.9% positive that she doesn't. Like eight now, she will be asleep in my lap and if i don't move she just lays there, making little snoring sounds, and i can move my hands in front of her face and she wont wake up or move. But if i tutch her or move she will wake up and puff. 
Has anyone else had a hedgie like this?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

I know guinea pigs do this, I'm not sure about hedgies. I have 4 guinea pigs, so I know go a fact they do sleep like that. Hopefully someone more educated can help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure if she's sleeping- I had my girl out last night and she was on my fiance's lap. She was completely still and wouldn't move and had her eyes open. I think she's awake but just content. Not sure.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I have definitely had my hedgehog lie there, completely still, one or both eyes cracked open, and then startled when I moved or made a noise exactly as he does when sleeping with his eyes closed. If it's not sleep, I would be very surprised.


----------

